# Nala killed a predator!!!



## GLENMAR (Feb 21, 2014)

It was her first one. A young opossum got into her and my buck's pen. There is a turkey coop on the other side of them. I am sure it was sniffing around the turkey coop. She is such a great dog!! It's so much fun to watch her guarding him every day. They are best buds.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2014)

YAY! Nala is a good girl! 

Now you just need a boy in with the does!


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 21, 2014)

Yes. Actually I would love 2 brothers. If we decide to breed Nala, I want to keep 2 boys for the doe field.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 21, 2014)

don't do brothers! 

Nala need to "visit"


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 21, 2014)

ok. I'll keep you posted. She should come into heat in June or July.


----------

